# puppies play time



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Awww...what a cute video!!! I need to stop watching or else I'll want a puppy


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Cute overload!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mikeynote said:


> Awww...what a cute video!!! I need to stop watching or else I'll want a puppy


Me too- I've been wanting one for a really long time too. My golden boy is 15 yrs. 4 months and it wouldn't be fair to him at all.


----------



## loverofgldns (Feb 22, 2010)

They are adorable!!! How old are the pups! They are little chubby balls of fur!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

precious . . . and their tails are in sync with the music : )


----------



## LAWRENCE (Jan 2, 2011)

they are already 1month and and 1week 
thanks for the nice comment


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

They are incredibly adorable.....just wanna pick em all up for a squish!


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

great video - so cute.. they are quite plump! I love their expressions and to see their tails wag so much you know they are very happy. How old are they?


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, how I wish I could be there playing with all those cuties!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

These are some seriously cute puppies. Great video.


----------

